# 3 Females Or 2 Females And A Male?



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

my pirahnas recently started breeding behavior...digging pits swimming around each other and so on they are all black almost but i am wondering if i have 3 females...on i am sure of because it has been messing around with the "pit" for like 2 days but the other has what i think is a pit in the other corner of the tank and the 3rd i niticed was moving gravel today as well.... so any tips on whats goin on?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Males dig pit n fan eggs. Not to say a tank full of females won't but I've never seen a female do either. The fish you said has been working a pit, was he circling his spot? Might leave to eat but goes right back? Or just digging. When they were circling, were they actually spawning? Head to tail circling? Sounds more like 3 males to me. Post some decent profile pics.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Males dig pit n fan eggs. Not to say a tank full of females won't but I've never seen a female do either. The fish you said has been working a pit, was he circling his spot? Might leave to eat but goes right back? Or just digging. When they were circling, were they actually spawning? Head to tail circling? Sounds more like 3 males to me. Post some decent profile pics.


i agree. for the OP, look at it this way...they are going to spawn soon, or not at all. if they don't soon you may want to add more fish to the tank *if* you have room. or, if you think you have 3 males you could try and swap 1 or 2 with someone else...even a store if you get lucky.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

yes one for shure is working a pit.. scooping and moving gravle they is a noticeable pit but the other 2 are like pushing each others gill plate area like head to head not full body but just the head swiming around in a some what circle just watching them now i think its the males fighting cuz they are kinda nipping at each other the 3rd still stays next to the pit digging it and what not and kinda pushes the other fish away when they come close to the pit


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd say get a rearing tank ready and learn how to transport and care for fry. You're probably gonna get fertile eggs regardless


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

so they have stoped the "fighting" and they are just chilling out by the pit not swimming around as much but staying in one spot more less i cant see if i have eggs cuz my gravel is a tan and light brown mix and from the photos i have seen thats almost the colour of the eggs...how big should a rearing tank be i have what i think is a 15gal tank but the pet store i can sell them to will take them when they are the size of a dime so it not like i will have a bunch of silver dollar sized fish in a 15 gal tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can definitely tell if you have eggs or not regardless of seeing them. The male will circle/fan the spot for several days after a spawning.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

yeh i dont think they are gona breed any tips on getting them back to the nice red colour they use to be having black red bellies kinda ... well.... sucks the big one if ya know what im sayn


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope I don't. I like the blk diamond coloration. & unfortunately for you almost all rbp will turn dark when they mature.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

hmm should have just kept my blue diamond rohm then i just wanted more then one fish and some colour....dang


----------

